# استبيان عام في ادارة المشاريع الهندسية



## Adil Al Zakwani (13 ديسمبر 2009)

تحيه طيبة ..................وبعد،

أبحث عن أستبيان في أدارة المشاريع الهندسية او نموذج له.

شاكرا جهودكم في نشر المعلومات لتعميم الفائده

وفقكم الله


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (14 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم

اخي الكريم ليس هكذا تأكل الكتف

ارجوا توضيح سؤالك، حتى تجد التفاعل المناسب

لكل استبيان هدف فما هو هدفك


----------



## Adil Al Zakwani (14 ديسمبر 2009)

اشكرك يا ابو صالح على طلب التوضيح.

طلب الاستبيان هو ناتج عن المشكلات التي تواجه مهندس المشاريع وتكون سببا في:
1- عدم اتمام المشروع في الوقت المحدد.
2- زيادة في تكلفه المشروع.

وكلنا نعلم انه عدم وضع أليه للتحكم او السيطره على المشروع منذ البدايه ستؤدي الي الاسباب المذكوره اعلاه.

ومن اهم الاليات التي يجب اخذها في الاعتبار:

• Planning and Scheduling​• Scope Definition and Change Control​• Quality Control and consistency of deliverables​• Risk Management​• Organization and Resources​• Stakeholder Engagement​• Front-end Development of Options and Concepts​• Integration of all project elements (TECOP)​• Commercial Maturity​• HSSE in Project Development & Execution​ 
نرجع لموضوع الاستبيان؛ 
ارغب في عمل Procedure في بيئه المشاريع للمنفعه يشرح كيفيه تنفيذ اليات التحكم بالمشاريع ولكن قبل الشروع في التنفيذ يستوجب مني القيام بعمل أستبيان عن مدى كفاءه اداره المشاريع في الوقت الراهن وعن مدى رضى مهندس او مدير المشاريع عن اداءه الشخصي وعن اداء الادارات الاخرى في مساندته للقيام بواجبة وعما اذا كان لديه اي من الاقتراحات التي يظن انها ستساهم في التقليل من التعرض للمشكلات.

مثال عن الادارات المعنيه:
HSE
Operations
Technology
Contract & Procurements
Inspection Team
Contractors
Engineering Consultancy
General Administration
Management Team
Information Technology
Security

ملاحظة:
المشاريع المعنيه هي للنفط و الغاز "الشق السفلي" Downstream


----------



## رمزة الزبير (14 ديسمبر 2009)

معايير نحاج المشروع بالنسبة لرب العمل هي:
Meets pre stated objectives
Meets time
Meets budget
Technical specification
Acceptable quality
Meets Corporate priorities
Harmony
Absence of any claims &
proceedings
Reduction of conflicts/ disputes
Transfer of experience
Investment opportunity​Value for money
ويمكن أن تكون هو عناصر الأستبيان


----------



## Adil Al Zakwani (14 ديسمبر 2009)

اضافه تشكر عليها رمز الزبير


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (15 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لك التوضيح ..

بشكل عام لكتابة استبيانات هناك وسائل مساعده منها ما تبحث عنه وهو الاطلاع على نماذج سابقه، وايضا هناك وسيلة علمية مهه جدا ايضا وهي اتباع الخطوات التالية:
1- تحديد الهدف من الاستبيان بشكل دقيق جدا
2- تحديد الاهداف الثانوية ان وجت
3- تحديد العلاقة بين كل هدف ثانوي والهدف الرئيسي
4- كتابة فرضيات البحث، والتي سيؤكد عليها نتائج الاستبيان او سينفيها
5- كتابة اسئلة تتعلق بكل فرضية من الفرضيات، وقد تتنوع الاسئلة للتعرض على الفرضية من عدة جوانب
6- بعد الانتهاء من كتابة الاسئلة من الموصى به ان يتخيل الباحث ان الاجابات قد وصلت اليه ويبدأ بصياغة (فرضية) للنتائج وذلك ليتأكد من انه صاغ الاسئلة بما يخدم البحث
7- القيام بدراسة استطلاعية مبدئية على عينة البحث، وذلك للتأكد من قابلة الاجابة على الاسئلة من قبل الفئة المستهدفه
8- اختيار طريقة توزيع الاستبيانات معللا بالسبب، فهناك التوزيع العشوائي وهناك غيره

اعتقد اخيرا ان موضوعك اخي الكريم يمكن ان يكون ذو فائده كبيره للمهتمين بادارة المشاريع ولذلك ارجوا ان تجعلنا دائما على اطلاع بما تصل اليه

بالنسبة للنماذج فقد مرت علي الكثير من الاستبانات ولكن للاسف ليس لدي نسخ منها

يالتوفيق


----------



## Adil Al Zakwani (15 ديسمبر 2009)

اشكرك على التعليق الهادف وتأكد بأن الفائده ستعم الجميع


----------



## م/ايمن عسقلانى (23 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا لك على استبيانك ولكن كن اكثر تحديدا لكى نستفيد نحن ايضا


----------

